# Paintless Dent Repair



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi all, quick question here (hopefully!)

Some idiot has taken a bat to my brothers BMW X-5. They've broken off a wing mirror (which we fixed) and then also stood on the bonnet and roof, leaving some noticeable dents - thankfully no scratches!

Would you happen to know of any reliable and reputable PDR techs in the Sidcup/Kent area? 

Once repaired, I'll be going over it with a DA and some gloss to hide any imperfections caused by these nitwits.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

F1 dents near St Albans, check out his videos on YouTube. There impressive


----------

